# Confessional - What's The Worst Thing You've Done As A Rideshare Driver?



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I think we need a thread in which the drivers can share their offences and the forum can collectively ponder and judge their actions, deciding guilt or innocence in each case, and any forgiveness if applicable.

One of the things that I did early in my ride career, which I am not proud of, happened on a Saturday night. The pax called me prior to pickup. My first sin was to answer the call. The pax asked me to stop at a supermarket on the way and pick her up a pack of cigarettes. It fills me with shame to admit that I did as I was asked. I parked up at a supermarket, went inside and bought the $6 pack.

"You're the best!", said the pax as I handed her the cigarettes. I received instant karma for this offence, with the pax handing me $6 even and, of course, no tip at the end of the ride.

I am ready to face judgment by my peers for this most offensive and shocking behaviour, however I submit in my defence that I was in my second week in rideshare and had not yet discovered the unwritten rules.

I also request that others are brave enough to come forward with their misdeeds so that they can unload their guilt in public and (maybe) be forgiven.

No, this wasn't the worst thing I have done as a rideshare driver. But I want to see what appalling acts you specimens have been up to.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Had four minutes to save the world; waited out for $4 no-show fee instead.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Had four minutes to save the world; waited out for $4 no-show fee instead.


I'm pretty sure that shuffling of any kind is an automatic Not Guilty verdict.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

elelegido said:


> One of the things that I did early in my ride career, which I am not proud of, happened on a Saturday night. The pax called me prior to pickup. My first sin was to answer the call. The pax asked me to stop at a supermarket on the way and pick her up a pack of cigarettes. It fills me with shame to admit that I did as I was asked. I parked up at a supermarket, went inside and bought the $6 pack.


You're not alone for I,too, have done this exact thing. Except I got paid to go pick up the money first, keep the ride running, and then return with the smokes. 

I've also committed the sin of letting a pax sit up front, hook up their phone via Bluetooth and play DJ for his fellow pax whilst on a trip to a winery. 

I have failed to eject pax when they tell me they're just running in real quick to get a 6-pack and they end up taking half an hour. 

I've driven over 5 miles to pick up a pax. 


The list is long and we don't have all day so I'll stop with those. But, in my defense, these things all happened during my first months of driving and I've not sinned (too big) since finding the forum.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

MHR said:


> I've also committed the sin of letting a pax sit up front, hook up their phone via Bluetooth and play DJ for his fellow pax whilst on a trip to a winery.
> 
> I have failed to eject pax when they tell me they're just running in real quick to get a 6-pack and they end up taking half an hour.
> 
> I've driven over 5 miles to pick up a pax.


I'm slightly troubled by your first admission and more by your second. I have no choice but to return a Guilty verdict for those.

Driving over 5 miles to get a pax could be ok if the earnings were high; therefore guilt has not been established beyond a reasonable doubt on this count.

Overall, your crimes against rideshare are not outrageous. Forgiven.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Ditched wheel chair passengers multiple times because the wheelchair barely fits in my car and I have to fold down the big part of the back seat to do it, making the mobility challenged person squish into the narrow seat behind my seat. I also don't want to get forced into physically assisting the person. It's just a hassle to avoid. Sorry I'm a $%^ hole.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Atom guy said:


> Ditched wheel chair passengers multiple times because the wheelchair barely fits in my car and I have to fold down the big part of the back seat to do it, making the mobility challenged person squish into the narrow seat behind my seat. I also don't want to get forced into physically assisting the person. It's just a hassle to avoid. Sorry I'm a $%^ hole.


I would have to return a verdict of Not Guilty on this one. I'm not convinced that rideshare in a passenger sedan is a suitable substitute for wheelchair transport. As you say, it is uncomfortable for disabled people, we are often unable to help them physically and the wheelchair may not fit anyway. 

Case dismissed.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I physically removed a passenger from my vehicle and made him cry in the process. He went from a violent drunk to a blubbering idiot with snot running down his face instantly. Alcohol does not give you super powers. It just makes you think you have super powers. Other than assisting him out of my vehicle, I did not lay a hand on the guy. Don't mess with old guys. We'll make you cry in front of your girlfriend.


----------



## max_uber (10 mo ago)

Однажды я как обычно вышел на вызов. По дороге мне позвонили. Я взяла трубку и немного отвлеклась от дороги. В этот момент мальчик выбежал на дорогу за мячом. Я успел резко среагировать и нажать на тормоза. Я никого не ударил. Но вина осталась.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I physically removed a passenger from my vehicle and made him cry in the process. He went from a violent drunk to a blubbering idiot with snot running down his face instantly. Alcohol does not give you super powers. It just makes you think you have super powers. Other than assisting him out of my vehicle, I did not lay a hand on the guy. Don't mess with old guys. We'll make you cry in front of your girlfriend.


This one belongs in the thread, "What's the best thing you've done as a rideshare driver?"


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Uber owed me money. Even after documenting this they just refused to pay it. I grabbed a seat at a downtown bar and shuffled while having a few beers until their debt had been paid. Every time Uber or Lyft cheated me I just shuffled back the amount from the comfort of a bar or park bench.
A few times a had very obnoxious pax that got long hauled. One in particular that stands out was a lady who was visiting New York and I was driving her back to the airport. She started the ride by telling me how horrible New York was and how horrible the people who live here are. She went way over the edge and was very insulting. She went to JFK Airport from the northern suburbs by way of Long Island!


----------



## montecristo (Aug 15, 2020)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Had four minutes to save the world; waited out for $4 no-show fee instead.


Don't worry, it's still cooling/warming. 🤠


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Seamus said:


> Uber owed me money. Even after documenting this they just refused to pay it. I grabbed a seat at a downtown bar and shuffled while having a few beers until their debt had been paid. Every time Uber or Lyft cheated me I just shuffled back the amount from the comfort of a bar or park bench.


Standard revenue recovery technique - Not Guilty


> A few times a had very obnoxious pax that got long hauled. One in particular that stands out was a lady who was visiting New York and I was driving her back to the airport. She started the ride by telling me how horrible New York was and how horrible the people who live here are. She went way over the edge and was very insulting. She went to JFK Airport from the northern suburbs by way of Long Island!


Pax was charged the Entitlement Tax. Not Guilty.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

max_uber said:


> Однажды я как обычно вышел на вызов. По дороге мне позвонили. Я взяла трубку и немного отвлеклась от дороги. В этот момент мальчик выбежал на дорогу за мячом. Я успел резко среагировать и нажать на тормоза. Я никого не ударил. Но вина осталась.


DA, I agree!


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Besides making out with a very cute 20 something which apparently is against UBERs TOS..... 😆 😆

I arrived for pickup on 2X surge and it was a no show. Instead of simply getting the $5 cancellation fee, I started the ride and proceeded to the destination in the app. Ended the ride and that was that. I never heard anything about it. Don't even think my rating took a hit. 😆


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

So far there haven't been any offences that have truly outraged the forum. I have been notified that if anyone admits to having turned down a tip and/or saying "no thanks, the tip's included" then he/she will be instantly banned from the forum. Other than that, we need to find the courage to confess to rideshare felonies and risk scorn from other members.


----------



## JohnnytheDriver (10 mo ago)

The worst thing I have done was picking up a 4.33 rating PAX in order to complete my last trip for my 3 consecutive trip bonus.

Just a big warning, it’s not worth it! I have never even seen a rating that low. PAX requested a 5min ride, then added more stops. I don’t need to get into the specifics cuz I’m sure you all know. 5min ride turned into a 40min trip, $18 trip ….


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

kdyrpr said:


> started the ride and proceeded to the destination in the app.


Yup. Done many a "ghost ride" myself. 👍😎


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

kdyrpr said:


> Besides making out with a very cute 20 something which apparently is against UBERs TOS..... 😆 😆
> 
> I arrived for pickup on 2X surge and it was a no show. Instead of simply getting the $5 cancellation fee, I started the ride and proceeded to the destination in the app. Ended the ride and that was that. I never heard anything about it. Don't even think my rating took a hit. 😆


I'm also guilty of this. The last time was the last pickup on a 3-for-$18 streak. Two very large women, and I mean "It was nice knowing you, rear springs!" large, waddled over to the car carrying unidentified food items in Styrofoam packaging. That was obviously a hard pass, but cancelling the ride would have cost me $18. I had no choice other than to hit Start Ride, take off and end the trip after a few blocks. Traffic was heavy, but it wasn't as if the ladies were going to sprint down the road after me.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

JohnnytheDriver said:


> The worst thing I have done was picking up a 4.33 rating PAX in order to complete my last trip for my 3 consecutive trip bonus.
> 
> Just a big warning, it’s not worth it! I have never even seen a rating that low. PAX requested a 5min ride, then added more stops. I don’t need to get into the specifics cuz I’m sure you all know. 5min ride turned into a 40min trip, $18 trip ….


Inadequate pax filtering on your part is totally unacceptable behaviour. Guilty.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

elelegido said:


> So far there haven't been any offences that have truly outraged the forum. I have been PM'd by a mod, who told me that if anyone admits to having turned down a tip and/or saying "no thanks, the tip's included" then he/she will be instantly banned from the forum. Other than that, we need to find the courage to confess to rideshare felonies and risk scorn from other members.


I've started email wars between Asian support teams and U.S. support teams over $0.50. Literally. I do not tolerate theft. The Asian support team told me I was wrong and that their decision was final. American support team said I was correct, apologized, and gave me back my $0.50. They also told me to not start multiple reports over a single issue and to not pit one support member against another. They call it support abuse. 

One time a report showed up in the app saying I had been reported for inappropriate behavior. Nobody called me or emailed me about it. So I emailed them and asked what this report was about. I told them that inappropriate behavior is pretty serious sounding and I was actually quite surprised that Uber hadn't reached out to me about it. They then responded to me and told me that in a recent email to support I had been rude to a support person (I think I may have asked if the person was a complete idiot or not) and that is considered inappropriate behavior and I was dinged for it. After my interaction with them the inappropriate behavior report just vanished. 

Too bad support doesn't work that way any longer.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I've started email wars between Asian support teams and U.S. support teams over $0.50. Literally. I do not tolerate theft. The Asian support team told me I was wrong and that their decision was final. American support team said I was correct, apologized, and gave me back my $0.50. They also told me to not start multiple reports over a single issue and to not pit one support member against another. They call it support abuse.
> 
> One time a report showed up in the app saying I had been reported for inappropriate behavior. Nobody called me or emailed me about it. So I emailed them and asked what this report was about. I told them that inappropriate behavior is pretty serious sounding and I was actually quite surprised that Uber hadn't reached out to me about it. They then responded to me and told me that in a recent email to support I had been rude to a support person (I think I may have asked if the person was a complete idiot or not) and that is considered inappropriate behavior and I was dinged for it. After my interaction with them the inappropriate behavior report just vanished.
> 
> Too bad support doesn't work that way any longer.


I've never lost it with Uber support, but I did once with Lyft. The Lyft rep was so incompetent that I was sure I had discovered The Missing Link, and I regrettably unleashed a torrent of abuse on him that would have made a sailor blush. I never got called out for it.


----------



## guano (Aug 27, 2020)

max_uber said:


> Однажды я как обычно вышел на вызов. По дороге мне позвонили. Я взяла трубку и немного отвлеклась от дороги. В этот момент мальчик выбежал на дорогу за мячом. Я успел резко среагировать и нажать на тормоза. Я никого не ударил. Но вина осталась.


you are not the brightest bulb in the bunch


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

guano said:


> you are not the brightest bulb in the bunch


But he did post in penitence. Guilty, for sure, but also forgiven, I think, given no harm was done and the kid didn't end up as a hood ornament.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Unfortunately, the worst thing I've done, I've done thousands of times ---- turn on the app.


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

My first week driving I mistook a prostitute for my pax. She had her back turned and I rolled up and she jumps in and says, “hey baby”. I said, umm are you Omar? She says, do I look like an Omar? I said umm, Im a Uber driver. She just rolled her eyes and got out. She was old and nasty, had she been young and hot I may have been tempted to start the trip and take her for a ride and let Omar pay for it.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I've started email wars between Asian support teams and U.S. support teams over $0.50. Literally. I do not tolerate theft. The Asian support team told me I was wrong and that their decision was final. American support team said I was correct, apologized, and gave me back my $0.50. They also told me to not start multiple reports over a single issue and to not pit one support member against another. They call it support abuse.


I interpret your title as meaning what is the worst thing I've done TO A PAX or Uber
I got a ping to a middle class neighborhood once. Just as I pulled up I saw a couple getting into a cab. Fine
As soon as all doors closed, I started the trip. Ahhh, it was a good run to the other side of town.
Followed a couple car lengths behind for the whole trip. Soon as they got out, and doors close, I stopped the trip.
They tried to dispute the trip and I just stuck to my story. "It was an uneventful ride" ... damn right it was. Not a complaint.
Got paid.

No tip.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Inadequate pax filtering on your part is totally unacceptable behaviour. Guilty.


I've taken pax where the Surge was higher than the rating. 

Does that count for extenuating circumstances?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Posts like these are gratifying; they show me some people pay attention to what I preach. 












Seamus said:


> Every time Uber or Lyft cheated me I just shuffled back the amount from the comfort of a bar or park bench


I couldn't be prouder if you cured cancer.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

...


----------



## Sondra1496 (10 mo ago)

I forgot the rider at the grocery store. He put all his groceries in the back seat and when he went to go put away his cart he shut the door. I didn’t look back to see if he was there and drove off. I was halfway to his place when he called saying you left me. I said what do you mean I have a passenger in the car with me. I turned around and he wasn’t with me. He was so mad he acted like I was trying to steal his groceries. Trust me I’m sure we have different tastes for food my baby is super picky so I’m limited to certain foods. I don’t want your groceries lol


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

New2This said:


> I've taken pax where the Surge was higher than the rating.
> 
> Does that count for extenuating circumstances?


Yes, that is entirely exculpatory. Not Guilty.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Sondra1496 said:


> I forgot the rider at the grocery store. He put all his groceries in the back seat and when he went to go put away his cart he shut the door. I didn’t look back to see if he was there and drove off. I was halfway to his place when he called saying you left me. I said what do you mean I have a passenger in the car with me. I turned around and he wasn’t with me. He was so mad he acted like I was trying to steal his groceries. Trust me I’m sure we have different tastes for food my baby is super picky so I’m limited to certain foods. I don’t want your groceries lol


That's happened to me, except that in my case it is unconscious attempted retention of pax' property after dropping them off at the airport - I sometimes try to take off with their suitcase in the trunk as soon as I hear the back door close. The pax are usually fast enough to bang on the trunk or the side of the car, but one time I had already gone too far to either stop and let the pax sprint over to me, or to reverse back to them.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

max_uber said:


> Однажды я как обычно вышел на вызов. По дороге мне позвонили. Я взяла трубку и немного отвлеклась от дороги. В этот момент мальчик выбежал на дорогу за мячом. Я успел резко среагировать и нажать на тормоза. Я никого не ударил. Но вина осталась.


Wait, you still have a car phone with a trubka? That's so 80's retro, awesome.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

elelegido said:


> That's happened to me, except that in my case it is unconscious attempted retention of pax' property after dropping them off at the airport - I sometimes try to take off with their suitcase in the trunk as soon as I hear the back door close. The pax are usually fast enough to bang on the trunk or the side of the car, but one time I had already gone too far to either stop and let the pax sprint over to me, or to reverse back to them.


I dropped off a passenger, forgot that he had groceries in the back and drove away with him running down the road screaming behind me.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

max_uber said:


> Однажды я как обычно вышел на вызов. По дороге мне позвонили. Я взяла трубку и немного отвлеклась от дороги. В этот момент мальчик выбежал на дорогу за мячом. Я успел резко среагировать и нажать на тормоза. Я никого не ударил. Но вина осталась.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Cvillegordo said:


> I dropped off a passenger, forgot that he had groceries in the back and drove away with him running down the road screaming behind me.


Providing calorie-burning exercise for the pax, in advance of his eating all his food, is justifiable.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

A passenger left about $200 worth of crystal meth (that’s what they said it was worth) in the car and I chucked it at 711 trash can into an empty Taco Bell cup and peeing in it.

told the pax where I dumped their drugs.

no guilt on that one. No way in hell am Idriving their drugs back to them.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Sondra1496 said:


> I forgot the rider at the grocery store. He put all his groceries in the back seat


I forgot a pax was in my back seat once. Longish ride, 30 min and it was late, 3 am. She fell asleep/ passed out, I was tired and running on auto pilot. I pulled in my driveway way, shut off the car and I hear. "Thanks for the ride"
I jumped out of skin. 😆 🤣


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Forgive me father for I have sinned. It has been 6 years and this is my first confession. 

I have, waited 30 plus minutes while pax was in a store.

I have carried groceries up stairs and or into dwellings more than once.

I have refunded pax in hopes to not get rated poorly. I have also not requested tolls for the same reason. 

I have given free rides because I messed up somehow or canceled a as they showed up and didn't want to get in trouble. 

It's been many, many years since I've committed any of these sins. With absolution hopefully I can look at myself in The mirror again.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I once tried refusing a cash tip from one of my first ever pax 🤦‍♂️.

That was in the old days before in app tipping, when Uber still claimed tips were 'included'


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Boca Ratman said:


> I have carried groceries up stairs and or into dwellings more than once.













> I have refunded pax in hopes to not get rated poorly. I have also not requested tolls for the same reason.














> I have given free rides because I messed up somehow or canceled a as they showed up and didn't want to get in trouble.














> It's been many, many years since I've committed any of these sins. With absolution hopefully I can look at myself in The mirror again.


It is fair to say that the forum is shocked by this catalog of abominable acts, and I have no choice but to find you guilty. 

The mitigating factor is the remorse that you now show, and for that reason only there is hope that you may someday be forgiven for these outrages, which I will be recommending.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

reg barclay said:


> I once tried refusing a cash tip from one of my first ever pax 🤦‍♂️.
> 
> That was in the old days before in app tipping, when Uber still closed tips were 'included'


Breaking News: Local Rideshare Operators Learn of Driver's Refusal of Tip:


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Breaking News: Local Rideshare Operators Learn of Driver's Refusal of Tip:


🤣 I plead temporary insanity during my first few weeks of driving.

In my defence, I started before most drivers here. At a time when Uber was still relatively new. And it was easier to go gung ho.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

elelegido said:


> The only mitigating factor is the remorse that you now show, and for that reason only there is hope that you may someday be forgiven for these outrages, which I will be recommending.


I have changed my ways. I don't remember the last time I didn't ignore or cancel a grocery store pick up. Last night in fact, got an xl ping, then a text, "we're waiting at the grocery side at Walmart."

Cancel. 

As far as tolls, there's a section of toll road near me, 3 miles or so. The toll is 43 cents. Actually 44 but uber always reimbursed 43. A few years ago I was bored and set out to correct this and wrote into support. Lots of back and forth and I got tired of that and let it go. 


The next time I took that route, I was reimbursed $43.00. 3+ years later, that same toll gets reimbursed @ $43.00. 

I now go out of my way to take that route, often telling pax there's an accident or construction. I did it 3 times in one day a few weeks ago. Not only adding the $43, but about 10 miles to the trips. 😆 🤣 😂 and now with upfront pricing, and the destination on the request, I can, and do simply wait until I get a trip that I can take that route. 

I did one ride today.










I'm around 50 or 60 times now doing this.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Boca Ratman said:


> I have changed my ways. I don't remember the last time I didn't ignore or cancel a grocery store pick up. Last night in fact, got an xl ping, then a text, "we're waiting at the grocery side at Walmart."
> 
> Cancel.
> 
> ...


Very impressive! When Uber rips me off I usually hit them for up to 2x what they owe me, but you're not messing around. I'd say this definitely makes up for past offences.


----------



## TulsaUberDriver (11 mo ago)

Boca Ratman said:


> I have changed my ways. I don't remember the last time I didn't ignore or cancel a grocery store pick up. Last night in fact, got an xl ping, then a text, "we're waiting at the grocery side at Walmart."
> 
> Cancel.
> 
> ...


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

reg barclay said:


> 🤣 I plead temporary insanity during my first few weeks of driving.
> 
> In my defence, I started before most drivers here. At a time when Uber was still relatively new. And it was easier to go gung ho.


You did bravely risk being ostracised / cast out in your quest for redemption so forgiven (just), in my opinion.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Two Pax allowed me to sleep with them.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

I signed up for uber


----------



## BrainDead Driver (Dec 15, 2021)

Not bad on my part . She was hot younger . We dropped off her loser man to his home . Next her house . Some how sex was brought up. She said her man could not last for more then two minutes . I said you need a mature older guy no drama no phone calls nothing but a booty call . Well she invited me in . She took a shower . Me i waited on the couch .
I looked at her phone bored . Her boy friend was texting her saying love you so on and so on. Well use your imagination a 40 year old maried guy shows this 20 year old how to !!!!!!! This was about two years ago . I get calles from her time to time usually twice or three times a month . Truse me she is HAPPY ! when i leave .
And my wife knows. I brought my wife more then a few times to her house to get at it . Her pore boy friend .


----------



## BrainDead Driver (Dec 15, 2021)

JohnnytheDriver said:


> The worst thing I have done was picking up a 4.33 rating PAX in order to complete my last trip for my 3 consecutive trip bonus.
> 
> Just a big warning, it’s not worth it! I have never even seen a rating that low. PAX requested a 5min ride, then added more stops. I don’t need to get into the specifics cuz I’m sure you all know. 5min ride turned into a 40min trip, $18 trip ….


First stop let her out . End the trip . Collect your bonus . Call uber tell uber she swore at you so . Protect yourself This is what i do .


----------



## TulsaUberDriver (11 mo ago)

BrainDead Driver said:


> I brought my wife more then a few times to her house to get at it .


Amos would be so proud if he read this.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I am as proud of you guys (and gals) as I am of a Ukraine foot soldier.
It makes my heart swell.

Go forth and prosper.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

A prostitute I was driving offered me a free service and I declined.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> A prostitute I was driving offered me a free service and I declined.


Yea. I used to do that all the time.
When I drove in SF in the 70's. I used to drive a lot of 'working girls' and I'd get offered trades all the time. I would explain that "THAT's all fun and shit, but, it doesn't pay the rent, ya know? I'm here to pay bills, just like you. I will drop you, and pick you up ON TIME, every time. But I am not a collector, or enforcer or anything other than a driver. You need a reliable driver, I am your man. You need more than that ... I'm not."
My girls wanted me to pick them up at ...wherever .. at 8pm at the Fairmont. NOT 8:05 .. time was money. And the doorman didn't want her hanging out out front for five minutes ... 
I did that. Every time.
No trades.
MONEY BABY 
Same rules as she played by. MONEY.

The girls I drove were pro's. They understood. 
The ones that didn't ... call Checker Cab. "It ain't MY gig. Diggit?"

Welcome to 1972.

I had girls that would "reserve" me for blocks of time -- and I made BANK, because they did too. And I would do my job. Reliably. I kept her moving.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

elelegido said:


> It is fair to say that the forum is shocked by this catalog of abominable acts, and I have no choice but to find you guilty.
> 
> The mitigating factor is the remorse that you now show, and for that reason only there is hope that you may someday be forgiven for these outrages, which I will be recommending.


I still do a lot of those things and still feel justified in doing many of them.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Yea. I used to do that all the time.
> When I drove in SF in the 70's. I used to drive a lot of 'working girls' and I'd get offered trades all the time. I would explain that "THAT's all fun and shit, but, it doesn't pay the rent, ya know? I'm here to pay bills, just like you. I will drop you, and pick you up ON TIME, every time. But I am not a collector, or enforcer or anything other than a driver. You need a reliable driver, I am your man. You need more than that ... I'm not."
> My girls wanted me to pick them up at ...wherever .. at 8pm at the Fairmont. NOT 8:05 .. time was money. And the doorman didn't want her hanging out out front for five minutes ...
> I did that. Every time.
> ...


rates were higher for you in 1972 right ..


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> 🤣 I plead temporary insanity during my first few weeks of driving.
> 
> In my defence, I started before most drivers here. At a time when Uber was still relatively new. And it was easier to go gung ho.


not just bad shit. stuoid shit. like a 3.5x xl cancel for a 4.9xl those were the days


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

bobby747 said:


> rates were higher for you in 1972 right ..


Well .. no but yea ..
A dollar could buy you a draft beer.
A game of pool was a quarter
Bridge toll across the Golden Gate Bridge was 75 cents.
A gallon of gas was $1.25 and you got 4x Green Stamps for mom.
Rent for a 2/1 in East Bay was $500.
A gram of 95% coke was $50, an oz of good smoke was $60.
A nice night out with your favorite girl was $100 -- tops.

Same, but different.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> Well .. no but yea ..
> A dollar could buy you a draft beer.
> A game of pool was a quarter
> Bridge toll across the Golden Gate Bridge was 75 cents.
> ...


2062, Somewhere in San Francisco:









-- "Tell us again about the olden days, Grandpa!"
-- "Well... 40 years ago you could rent a studio downtown for 2500 per month"
-- "That's insane, Gramps! 2500 dollars? Hahahaha, they're 35 grand a month now!"
-- "What about gasoline? How much did that cost?"
-- "$6 a gallon"
-- "What?!? No way!! Hahahaha, it's $15 a _liter_ now!"

Etc etc etc.

Whatever things cost now, these will be the good old days.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> Two Pax allowed me to sleep with them.


Dude you are guilty unless it was at the 
same time with both of them in that case.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I stole about 20 uber clients and made cash off of them....ohh you said worst thing 

Lied to a guy and actually sounded like I cared with fake acting just to get a tip ....we were on the way to hospital and he thinks he severely broke his leg. Still don't care 👍


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> A prostitute I was driving offered me a free service and I declined.


Yeah I wouldn't want to be patient zero when her oral herpes mutates together with whatever minor food poisoning I contract from a food truck and become patient zero for a zombie apocalypse.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> I stole about 20 uber clients and made cash off of them....ohh you said worst thing
> 
> Lied to a guy and actually sounded like I cared with fake acting just to get a tip ....we were on the way to hospital and he thinks he severely broke his leg. Still don't care 👍


You don't think you broke your leg. you either hurt the soft muscles or you for sure broke your damned leg.


----------



## ewayz7 (Mar 29, 2019)

I have so many, I think the worst thing I've done was take a late lyft trip with 2 drunk passengers, there was no bonus in the area and the passengers were very rude, loud, obnoxious and had a stop at a waffle house. Well they were there for over 20 minutes waiting for food and the girl left her shoes and a phone in my car so I couldn't just pull off after the 3 minute window was up, as you can imagine I was boiling mad. After they came back I proceeded to the destination. The trip would've taken about 8 minutes had they not made that long stop and I knew I wasn't gonna make any money from it. I was so frustrated that I dropped them off and didn't end the trip. I just drove for a another good 15- 20 minutes, and declined every ride until I reached an area that I knew had a good bonus, just a joy ride of retribution. All while telling myself, Lyft doesn't care so I don't care. I still only made about $25 dollars from the trip after doing all that. I knew I was wrong, but what can I say it felt good.


----------



## TulsaUberDriver (11 mo ago)

I know this is pretty low but I am a Quest prostitute. I usually do 80 rides a week, 40 for each quest.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

TulsaUberDriver said:


> I know this is pretty low but I am a Quest prostitute. I usually do 80 rides a week, 40 for each quest.


As long as you give great experiences and high ride quantity weekly I think Uber will keep you hooked with high earnings. Quantity and quality is what Uber likes. Uber likes when Pax is happy as that'll mean a returning customer.


----------



## TulsaUberDriver (11 mo ago)

Ozzyoz said:


> As long as you give great experiences and high ride quantity weekly I think Uber will keep you hooked with high earnings. Quantity and quality is what Uber likes. Uber likes when Pax is happy as that'll mean a returning customer.


Ive felt over the years keeping a high rating, no issues and doing like 80 to 120 rides a week the Uber gods have treated me decent. I did take 18 months off during Covid and Uber missed me so they gave me many incentives to come back.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Ozzyoz said:


> Two Pax allowed me to sleep with them.


In that case they urgently need to come here and ask to be forgiven.


----------



## StrikeToWin (Aug 31, 2021)

Early in my Uber days, I traveled 18 minutes and 12 miles for a 3 minute, .7 mile ride. I have since learned the error of my ways and don't do that anymore. I once waited 10 minutes on a passenger to come to the car and finally canceled then got the re-ping and went and picked her up anyway.


----------



## TulsaUberDriver (11 mo ago)

StrikeToWin said:


> Early in my Uber days, I traveled 18 minutes and 12 miles for a 3 minute, .7 mile ride. I have since learned the error of my ways and don't do that anymore. I once waited 10 minutes on a passenger to come to the car and finally canceled then got the re-ping and went and picked her up anyway.


That happened with me when I first came to Tulsa and went to Owasso for a long ping to go a mile, NEVER AGAIN go up to Owasso pickup even if 5.0 surge.


----------



## StrikeToWin (Aug 31, 2021)

TulsaUberDriver said:


> That happened with me when I first came to Tulsa and went to Owasso for a long ping to go a mile, NEVER AGAIN go up to Owasso pickup even if 5.0 surge.


Funny fact, it was an Owasso run. That's one of the reasons I hate going to Owasso now.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

elelegido said:


> In that case they urgently need to come here and ask to be forgiven.


He probably paid them so it doesn't really count.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

It was a concert night. After declining an array of rides from the stadium, I accepted a 4.6X request from a hotel approximately half a mile away from me. The woman called me saying she was walking toward the hotel and her phone was about to run out of battery. Usually I would have cancelled without hesitation but the greed kicked in "Hey Jessica it is a 4.6X!". To those of you who are not from Houston, TX - the surge hardly ever gets over 3X even when the streets were flooding. The multiplier surge became history in December, 2018. 

In hindsight I should have collected the education fee immediately after the 5-minute count down. Blinded by the 4.6X, I waited for almost 20 minutes at the hotel before I had enough. The moment after receiving $3.75, the surge was reduced to ~2X but remained for a while. Declining rides after rides, there was finally a non stadium-originated ping. Accepting that ride was a grave mistake. It took me to a less desirable district near the Hobby Airport. End result is that I had 30 unpaid miles home and $2 cash tip. The banknotes were so fragile that they would have been torn apart even with a gentle blow. Lesson learnt: Don't be too greedy.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Mcwharthog said:


> My first week driving I mistook a prostitute for my pax. She had her back turned and I rolled up and she jumps in and says, “hey baby”. I said, umm are you Omar? She says, do I look like an Omar? I said umm, Im a Uber driver. She just rolled her eyes and got out. She was old and nasty, had she been young and hot I may have been tempted to start the trip and take her for a ride and let Omar pay for it.


Omar's cummin


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

elelegido said:


> I'm also guilty of this. The last time was the last pickup on a 3-for-$18 streak. Two very large women, and I mean "It was nice knowing you, rear springs!" large, waddled over to the car carrying unidentified food items in Styrofoam packaging. That was obviously a hard pass, but cancelling the ride would have cost me $18. I had no choice other than to hit Start Ride, take off and end the trip after a few blocks. Traffic was heavy, but it wasn't as if the ladies were going to sprint down the road after me.


🤣🤣🤣 That's hilarious!


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

UberBastid said:


> I interpret your title as meaning what is the worst thing I've done TO A PAX or Uber
> I got a ping to a middle class neighborhood once. Just as I pulled up I saw a couple getting into a cab. Fine
> As soon as all doors closed, I started the trip. Ahhh, it was a good run to the other side of town.
> Followed a couple car lengths behind for the whole trip. Soon as they got out, and doors close, I stopped the trip.
> ...


🤣🤣🤣


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> A passenger left about $200 worth of crystal meth (that’s what they said it was worth) in the car and I chucked it at 711 trash can into an empty Taco Bell cup and peeing in it.
> 
> told the pax where I dumped their drugs.
> 
> no guilt on that one. No way in hell am Idriving their drugs back to them.


😱🙄 Hell naw.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

max_uber said:


> Однажды я как обычно вышел на вызов. По дороге мне позвонили. Я взяла трубку и немного отвлеклась от дороги. В этот момент мальчик выбежал на дорогу за мячом. Я успел резко среагировать и нажать на тормоза. Я никого не ударил. Но вина осталась.


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

Ozzyoz said:


> Two Pax allowed me to sleep with them.


😱 At the same time? Wow!


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

ewayz7 said:


> I have so many, I think the worst thing I've done was take a late lyft trip with 2 drunk passengers, there was no bonus in the area and the passengers were very rude, loud, obnoxious and had a stop at a waffle house. Well they were there for over 20 minutes waiting for food and the girl left her shoes and a phone in my car so I couldn't just pull off after the 3 minute window was up, as you can imagine I was boiling mad. After they came back I proceeded to the destination. The trip would've taken about 8 minutes had they not made that long stop and I knew I wasn't gonna make any money from it. I was so frustrated that I dropped them off and didn't end the trip. I just drove for a another good 15- 20 minutes, and declined every ride until I reached an area that I knew had a good bonus, just a joy ride of retribution. All while telling myself, Lyft doesn't care so I don't care. I still only made about $25 dollars from the trip after doing all that. I knew I was wrong, but what can I say it felt good.


❤ this!🤣


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

GREATSMILE1 said:


> 😱 At the same time? Wow!


No two different times. I don't got energy for same time. A third one wanted me while she was drunk but I declined. Never mess with a drunk lady unless you wanna hit the news. The other girls were sober and wanted some fun so they invited me in. They happened to have condom. They were sober. They were about 25ish to 29 but one was House another apartment.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

elelegido said:


> The pax asked me to stop at a supermarket on the way and pick her up a pack of cigarettes. It fills me with shame to admit that I did as I was asked. I parked up at a supermarket, went inside and bought the $6 pack.
> 
> "You're the best!", said the pax as I handed her the cigarettes. I received instant karma for this offence, with the pax handing me $6 even and, of course, no tip at the end of the ride.


I bought marijuana for a pax.

Las Vegas - so marijuana is legal. Though technically you aren’t supposed to purchase for someone else.

From the airport i frequently offer stops at a liquor store and/or marijuana dispensary because in Vegas select businesses will pay the driver a kickback fee for bringing pax there. If it’s not busy we’ll wait because usually the pax tips generously and it’s literally on the road driving out of the airport to the strip.

Anyway - this guy’s ID expired so they won’t let him in. He asks me to buy the best weed they have for $60 worth. I oblige even though the dispensary now won’t pay me - I’m the purchaser.

The guy only tips me $10 cash at the end of the ride even after I explain I would have gotten $15 from the dispensary for him purchasing - and I did him a huge favor.

At least I got the $10 tip (refusing to buy would have gotten me $0), but I’m still pissed.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Lately when I am hellbent on not driving in a certain direction (usually back to the S-hole city) When I arrive, I will start the ride (provided the pax is not out waiting for me), look at the destination and if I don't like it, move down the street and cancel it. I only do this when I have reason to believe that the probability is high THAT's where I'm headed.
We can have a whole other thread on how I determine that.


----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

kdyrpr said:


> Lately when I am hellbent on not driving in a certain direction (usually back to the S-hole city) When I arrive, I will start the ride (provided the pax is not out waiting for me), look at the destination and if I don't like it, move down the street and cancel it. I only do this when I have reason to believe that the probability is high THAT's where I'm headed.
> We can have a whole other thread on how I determine that.


Just curious, do pax question you, get pissed, or ask why you started the ride early? I thought about starting to do this routinely.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

DriveLV said:


> I bought marijuana for a pax.
> 
> Las Vegas - so marijuana is legal. Though technically you aren’t supposed to purchase for someone else.
> 
> ...


This is indeed terrible behaviour on your part. Unless the dispensary posts their prices on the outside of the premises, your drug deal was a name-your-own-price event. $60 of weed, your cost, should have become at least $75 retail price to the pax. You're operating a business and work for profit, not to do pax favours. 

It's a verdict of guilty for this offence, I'm afraid, with credit given for recognising the error of your ways.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

kdyrpr said:


> Lately when I am hellbent on not driving in a certain direction (usually back to the S-hole city) When I arrive, I will start the ride (provided the pax is not out waiting for me), look at the destination and if I don't like it, move down the street and cancel it. I only do this when I have reason to believe that the probability is high THAT's where I'm headed.
> We can have a whole other thread on how I determine that.


Ride filtering is acceptable. Not only that, it's essential if you want to maximise your income. Blindly doing every request and allowing pax to take you into a ghetto or 50 miles away to Nofaresville is literally the equivalent of rolling your window down and throwing 20 dollar bills out of it.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> It was a concert night. After declining an array of rides from the stadium, I accepted a 4.6X request from a hotel approximately half a mile away from me. The woman called me saying she was walking toward the hotel and her phone was about to run out of battery. Usually I would have cancelled without hesitation but the greed kicked in "Hey Jessica it is a 4.6X!". To those of you who are not from Houston, TX - the surge hardly ever gets over 3X even when the streets were flooding. The multiplier surge became history in December, 2018.
> 
> In hindsight I should have collected the education fee immediately after the 5-minute count down. Blinded by the 4.6X, I waited for almost 20 minutes at the hotel before I had enough. The moment after receiving $3.75, the surge was reduced to ~2X but remained for a while. Declining rides after rides, there was finally a non stadium-originated ping. Accepting that ride was a grave mistake. It took me to a less desirable district near the Hobby Airport. End result is that I had 30 unpaid miles home and $2 cash tip. The banknotes were so fragile that they would have been torn apart even with a gentle blow. Lesson learnt: Don't be too greedy.


This one shakes my decision tree so hard that all the leaves fall off it. On the one hand, your actions in waiting 20 minutes for a pax are highly offensive, aggravated by the fact that you answered a call from a pax and then did not cancel when she admitted to you that she wasn't even at the pickup location.

But, on the other hand, you paid a heavy price for your misdeeds with $3.75 instead of a 4.6x, a trip to nowhere and, to top it all off, a final slap in the face of a $2 tip. You are guilty but, on balance, justice has already been dispensed to you several times over, so forgiven.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

elelegido said:


> This is indeed terrible behaviour on your part. Unless the dispensary posts their prices on the outside of the premises, your drug deal was a name-your-own-price event. $60 of weed, your cost, should have become at least $75 retail price to the pax. You're operating a business and work for profit, not to do pax favours.
> 
> It's a verdict of guilty for this offence, I'm afraid, with credit given for recognising the error of your ways.


Yeah - I should have bought $40 worth and told him it was the whole $60. I gave him the change and the receipt. I definitely wasn't thinking clearly.


----------



## Phoenix123 (Sep 2, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> Two Pax allowed me to sleep with them.


Two men or a couple?


----------



## djaceinthemix2 (10 mo ago)

elelegido said:


> I think we need a thread in which the drivers can share their offences and the forum can collectively ponder and judge their actions, deciding guilt or innocence in each case, and any forgiveness if applicable.
> 
> One of the things that I did early in my ride career, which I am not proud of, happened on a Saturday night. The pax called me prior to pickup. My first sin was to answer the call. The pax asked me to stop at a supermarket on the way and pick her up a pack of cigarettes. It fills me with shame to admit that I did as I was asked. I parked up at a supermarket, went inside and bought the $6 pack.
> 
> ...


----------



## ncnealncn (Feb 15, 2018)

Atom guy said:


> Ditched wheel chair passengers multiple times because the wheelchair barely fits in my car and I have to fold down the big part of the back seat to do it, making the mobility challenged person squish into the narrow seat behind my seat. I also don't want to get forced into physically assisting the person. It's just a hassle to avoid. Sorry I'm a $%^ hole.


You should be ashamed of yourself. I do all I can to assist others. I get out and put the wheel chair in the back while assisting as much as necessary. I assisted a visually impaired couple into a Dr. Office once. Please take a moment to look up the word Karma.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

ncnealncn said:


> You should be ashamed of yourself.


Well... this is indeed a shame thread. Heaping shame on others is the name of the game, but I feel that it's fair for you to also own up to your offences so that you can find a path to redemption.


----------



## Phoenix123 (Sep 2, 2016)

I made a girl choke on a 🍆 ... & a guy have his 🍆 slightly bit

I started to hear the 👖 unbuckle after some random 💋 😘 on a ride, then I started to hear slurping... Something magically appeared in the 🛣 & a hard 🛑 ensued. I apologize advising that a 🐕 ran out from a 🚗. The rest of my ride went slup free


----------



## Deathmate (Feb 18, 2016)

Picked up 2 drunks from a bar on Pompano Beach. Was waiting and saw someone dragging a woman toward my cat. Should have hit the gas but was still new to this crap. He threw her in the backseat and he sat up front. There was no destination given and he just pointed to where yo go. Kept going on about him being a retired cop from NY. Ends up taking me to the Pompano Beach Police station. Front doors were locked. He said it's OK to drive thru the gate in the back where all the cop cars r parked. No worries
He's a cop. Pull up to building a bunch of cops come out. He goes up to them and is yelling and cursing at them. I'm sure they about to arrest him but I got his woman still passed out in the backseat. One of the cops came up to me and said I can't be in this area and they were gonna keep the guy overnight till he sobered up. I pointed to the backseat. Cop was like ohhh shit. He checked if she was still breathing. Yea. Get this guy home. After all that no tip but had a hell of a story.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Wow. My one transgression was minor compared to some of these. 

<takes a deep breath> Hi, my name is Chuck and I used to drive Uber Eats. I finally wised up and have been clean of that crap for well over a year now.


----------



## indytd (Aug 29, 2016)

Read Geico ads on this message board.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

max_uber said:


> Однажды я как обычно вышел на вызов. По дороге мне позвонили. Я взяла трубку и немного отвлеклась от дороги. В этот момент мальчик выбежал на дорогу за мячом. Я успел резко среагировать и нажать на тормоза. Я никого не ударил. Но вина осталась.



С одной стороны, хорошо, что ты не сбил ребенка. С другой стороны, действовал естественный отбор, и вы, возможно, изменили пространственно-временной континуум, позволив этому ребенку причинить вред в будущем. Виновный!


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Phoenix123 said:


> Two men or a couple?


Two Hermaphroditesm. Best of both worlds.


----------



## phoneguy (Apr 15, 2015)

Atom guy said:


> Ditched wheel chair passengers multiple times because the wheelchair barely fits in my car and I have to fold down the big part of the back seat to do it, making the mobility challenged person squish into the narrow seat behind my seat. I also don't want to get forced into physically assisting the person. It's just a hassle to avoid. Sorry I'm a $%^ hole.


The passengers need to pay attention to the car sizes more - if you have a wheel chair and a Yaris is picking you up. Don't expect space. Also, you shouldn't help them, (Pick them up). If you get hurt, that is on you. If they get hurt, you get sued. Protect yourself, you are a driver, not an assistant. (sounds harsh, but you have to protect your interest first).

By law, you are required to offer them the ride. That can't be the reason you cancelled. but you get then an the chair won't fit in the car. You can refuse then since you are unable to accommodate.


----------



## UberNLV (Mar 17, 2017)

i get to the house and help woman put luggage in the back and she puts small carryon items in the backseat then tells me her daughter is coming as well they’re just inside saying goodbye and then she disappears back into the house. It’s a nice day out so I do some stretches, next thing I know it’s ten minutes later. So I put her luggage and the stuff she left in the backseat on the front lawn and drive off.


----------



## diehard88 (Dec 2, 2016)

Seamus said:


> I just shuffled back the amount from the comfort of a bar or park bench.


what is shuffling in this context?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberNLV said:


> i get to the house and help woman put luggage in the back and she puts small carryon items in the backseat then tells me her daughter is coming as well they’re just inside saying goodbye and then she disappears back into the house. It’s a nice day out so I do some stretches, next thing I know it’s ten minutes later. So I put her luggage and the stuff she left in the backseat on the front lawn and drive off.


Not guilty.

A similar thing happened to me once. Home boy came out of his house at 4 minutes 30 and tried to anchor my car by putting two cases in the trunk and then disappeared back inside to finish getting ready. I unloaded those bad boys back onto the street and cancelled. It was a long distance pickup, back in the day when those were worth it, so I got around $18 for the cancellation.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

diehard88 said:


> what is shuffling in this context?


Cancelling a pax' trip. I.e. giving the pax back to Uber so they can put him/her back in the pack, ready to be dealt to another driver.


----------



## indytd (Aug 29, 2016)

diehard88 said:


> what is shuffling in this context?


----------



## soundude (Mar 26, 2018)

Worst thing I've ever done? Sacrificed my 2014 Altima by driving for Uber until I was the 3rd car in a 5 car collision from behind, totaling my car. Then I continued to sacrifice my 2018 Accord to Uber for another 35,000 miles. Just not worth it in NC.


----------



## Riko1 (Apr 10, 2017)

I am in New Orleans, when I pick up passengers from a bar late at night they never come out to the car fast enough, so if I can get the cancellation fee I will wait for them to get close to the car and hit cancel while they are walking up. I also took a husband and wife to the airport on a Sunday morning, the husband got out and got on a plane, the wife was staying for another week for a convention so she asked me if I could bring her back to the hotel. We talked the whole ride back it took about 25 minutes. She told me that she was going to an air bnb, later and asked if she could call me directly I gave her my number and picked her up about 3 hours later and took her to her new place where I stayed with her for the next 4 nights. That was 4 years ago. She comes to town 2 times a year by herself and we spend the time together


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Jumpin Jim said:


> Just curious, do pax question you, get pissed, or ask why you started the ride early? I thought about starting to do this routinely.


Funny thing is I've done it maybe 5 times in the last couple of months. I only had one in which I was Ok with the destination. That person came out very soon after and it was never mentioned.


----------



## laser1 (Jul 6, 2019)

Worst thing I ever did was decide to drive for uber and lyft


----------



## Screwber69 (Aug 21, 2016)

elelegido said:


> I'm slightly troubled by your first admission and more by your second. I have no choice but to return a Guilty verdict for those.
> 
> Driving over 5 miles to get a pax could be ok if the earnings were high; therefore guilt has not been established beyond a reasonable doubt on this count.
> 
> Overall, your crimes against rideshare are not outrageous. Forgiven.


The worst thing I have ever done as a driver was open the app.


----------



## diehard88 (Dec 2, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Cancelling a pax' trip. I.e. giving the pax back to Uber so they can put him/her back in the pack, ready to be dealt to another driver.


how does uber lose money with shuffling?

also, doesn't driver get a warning after cancelling sequentially?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

diehard88 said:


> what is shuffling in this context?


Accept a ride, wait out the timer, cancel as a no show.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

diehard88 said:


> how does uber lose money with shuffling?
> 
> also, doesn't driver get a warning after cancelling sequentially?


1. Uber pays you the cancellation fee, pax disputes and gets credited. Uber is out the cancel fee.
2. Never have


----------



## Nrp0714 (10 mo ago)

MHR said:


> You're not alone for I,too, have done this exact thing. Except I got paid to go pick up the money first, keep the ride running, and then return with the smokes.
> 
> I've also committed the sin of letting a pax sit up front, hook up their phone via Bluetooth and play DJ for his fellow pax whilst on a trip to a winery.
> 
> ...


My worst was on a Saturday night, pax was at a crowded strip club parking lot. Rolled down window to identify and he got in. Rolled window up…on his fingers! I still cringe.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Nrp0714 said:


> My worst was on a Saturday night, pax was at a crowded strip club parking lot. Rolled down window to identify and he got in. Rolled window up…on his fingers! I still cringe.


I've rolled up the window on a sorority girl's hair, she was yelling at people out the window on the way to the big game.

I laughed. Her friends laughed. She didn't laugh.


----------



## Escoman (Jun 28, 2016)

elelegido said:


> I think we need a thread in which the drivers can share their offences and the forum can collectively ponder and judge their actions, deciding guilt or innocence in each case, and any forgiveness if applicable.
> 
> One of the things that I did early in my ride career, which I am not proud of, happened on a Saturday night. The pax called me prior to pickup. My first sin was to answer the call. The pax asked me to stop at a supermarket on the way and pick her up a pack of cigarettes. It fills me with shame to admit that I did as I was asked. I parked up at a supermarket, went inside and bought the $6 pack.
> 
> ...


I used to drop drunks off a block away and tell them they were home and watch while they stumbled around trying to find their house


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Escoman said:


> I used to drop drunks off a block away and tell them they were home and watch while they stumbled around trying to find their house


Ahh, the drunks. When they would ask for drive thru I would tell them that I did not allow food in the vehicle but I would be happy to drop them off at the restaurant so that they could enjoy their meal inside. As they got out of the car, why spoil the surprise by telling them the lobby was closed and that it was drive-thru only...


----------



## OldGringo420 (10 mo ago)

Got a ride in downtown ATL. Once I located where the guy was, this well dressed man was helping a homeless guy limp to my car. Once the homeless guy was in, the other dude left and didn’t say anything else. The ride was to the emergency room and the dude said he fell and broke his leg. Being a former paramedic, I asked if he’d rather have an ambulance. He said he already called one and they “kicked him out”. The dude was acting more like a drug seeker rather than someone that broke his leg. Once I dropped him at the ER I noticed he left my backseat covered in mud. Left him 1 star and took pics and sent to Uber and got my $20 fee. Realized after the fact it was the nice guy that was helping him to the car that called the Uber for him on his account.

Don’t let other people ride on your account. No guilt.


----------



## Testname123 (10 mo ago)

I’ve done quite a few ****ed up things from my driving days. Ghost rides, extremely long detours if people don’t know where they are etc. but one thing that takes the cake was I would drop customers off and then proceed to not end the ride. I would go 20-25 miles and rack up the charges. When the customer disputed it, I would dispute back & tell Uber/Lyft that it was the passenger who requested an additional stop. I would manually go in the app and update the destination on there once I reached my end point of the trip & immediately end the ride before the customer would notice any notifications on their phone of a changed drop off destination. When Uber would get a complaint from the rider, they would dock the extra pay & I would call customer service & tell them the riders original drop off and updated drop off because I would screenshot it all while on the trip so that I could make sure I had all the information to win my case. Uber always updated it and gave me my money back for these trips. After a while I felt bad for the riders aggravation at having to see their $10 ride suddenly become $45-50 or worse, but the paychecks were too tempting. Sure my rating took a hit, it’s currently 4.78 from my heydays of 4.95+ but what matters to me at the end of the day is my income rolling in. Suffice it to say there’s a lot of speed bumps with this kind of business, Lyft banned me from driving. Uber never really caught on because you can easily confuse their customer service reps over the phone & they generally do fix it in your favor, you just need to know the right things to say. After a while I stopped doing this to try and raise my rating back above 4.85 so I can keep my diamond status and more importantly, keep my access to 24/7 diamond support. I needed to change my tactics, not to mention my car was taking a beating going up and down I-95 in Philadelphia & the suburbs 40+ miles each ride. I came up with a new brilliant plan. After noticing once in a while I didn’t get paid a toll when taking passengers to NJ, I could call & get my money reimbursed quickly. I tried it out with I-95 & other highways around. Long story short I learned you could make basically anything up, I would regularly say there’s a missing toll on front street bridge (that doesn’t even exist) and it was for $20, the max allowed to ask for without requiring escalation by their “specialized teams”. I would now drive every ride legit, earn my measly $18-22/hour and then a couple days later make the back to back phone calls all through the night claiming missing tolls. For example. If I earned $20 an hour and worked 30 hours in a week & did 60 rides, instead of earning $600, I was making $1800. I was minting money. I never got much trouble other than a few odd cases of customer service reps unable to process my missing toll fee or changing my fare back to the original over inflated amount because I would call dozens of times a day to get all these fares updated. I was earning $2000+ a week just doing 30-40 hours max. Alas, Uber has changed their policies & now it’s harder to do. They got ride of bonus points during rush hour & other times so hitting diamond status is practically impossible & the customer service procedures are now different making it harder for me to get those fees added on. It was a great ride while it lasted. Do I care that you guys judge? No. Uber/Lyft screw us out the ass with their bullshit. I just found a loophole to get it back & then some. But I will miss make $62-65 an hour on a Tuesday afternoon


----------



## Steve412 (Oct 14, 2019)

Wasn’t me, but my one friend realized that he could keep running subsidized rides for forever after drop off on Lyft. He’d send me screenshots of trips and they’d look like asterisks. He’d routinely take long rides and run them back. 
Eventually they caught up to him and made him pay back some money. But there’s no way it was close to the amount he’d pilfer.


----------



## ThatUBERman (Mar 16, 2016)

Ok.

Confession 1: I am no longer driving for Uber. However in the first 2 years when Uber was establishing itself in my hometown of Sydney, Aus. I hustled 5,000 + trips.

Confession 2: I began to find to total disregard Uber has for its drivers distasteful.
I felt the need to “hustle”. There was many many trips where I told pax, app is frozen, so you have CASH? Then negotiate cash prices- cutting Uber out. Most of times pac had cash, I’d cancel trips- collect cash. CASH IS STILL KING.

Confession 3: I would stop at high traffic pick up stops; late night venues, end of football games, concerts, etc. with my app turned off, I would wait and ask people if they needed a ride? Inform them I’m an Uber driver- show them the app; with me logged off; and negotiate cash prices.
The beautiful part- I picked the plum rides……naughty

Confession 4: one late night one young man booked a ride from a hotel/ pub venue for his elderly parents to be driven to his home. He had called me to say where to pick up from.
This couple was from out of town- and hadn’t experience with Uber before.
Mum sat up front, dad in back seat. Mum asked me a few times how much is this ride home?
My reply was an estimate of $40 (probably around £100), and app would give full accurate price at end of trip.

Upon arrival at destination, cost was about $35 (approx. £90). Mum thrust cash into my hands , and said keep the change. I didn’t expect this. Got paid by (end of trip) Uber and pax. Ka- Ching!

Greed had caught me. Next morning Uber suspend my account, for accepting cash payments, and seeking an explanation.

I put on my thinking cap…..drive to the last night destination of home where I dropped off elderly parents.
Knocked on door, young man answers door. I explain and apologetic. My explanation was that I’m an ex- taxi driver, and being a busy Saturday night, I had back to back trips, was very sorry and confused when mum gave me cash, as all I was thinking of was to get to next pick up and hadn’t completely realised I’m driving Uber not taxi.
I refunded him cash money, asked him to email Uber that I had done so, as Uber isn’t allowing me back onto platform.

then I email Uber to explain I had refunded directly to pax, and gave same story about me being ex taxi driver. Apologies for confusion.
I get reply from Uber saying; wow, thanks for your super professionalism- and your back online. Have a nice day. Safe driving……..

Yes, much to confess, but I don’t regret collecting cash


----------



## Uberdoer (Jul 15, 2017)

I signed up with Uber and Lyft thinking I could actually make a living. My calculations showed that I was only making about $5/ hr. MIT did their calculations indicating the the real rate is less than $4/hr. With current gas prices its probably close to $3/hr. 😥


----------



## Alemus (Jul 25, 2017)

elelegido said:


> I'm slightly troubled by your first admission and more by your second. I have no choice but to return a Guilty verdict for those.
> 
> Driving over 5 miles to get a pax could be ok if the earnings were high; therefore guilt has not been established beyond a reasonable doubt on this count.
> 
> Overall, your crimes against rideshare are not outrageous. Forgiven.


90% of the time I let the passenger DJ it results in a tip, so I can suck up crap mumble rap for 20 minutes.


----------



## Goodellsux (Sep 15, 2016)

I used to take occasional Uber eats rides to fill-in when rides were slow and I was going for a quest or other bonus. I must admit I have sampled french fries on a handful of rides.

When I was new, I let a group of college girls plug-in with an aux cord. They would play about 10 or 15 seconds of a rap song and then move to another one. I quickly threw out the aux cord after that. Moving forward, when somebody requested an aux cord or Bluetooth, I would tell them I don’t have them because every time someone plugs one in they play rap or EDM and I can’t stand either. That usually shuts them right up.


----------



## MoorReese (Jun 17, 2016)

I pulled up to this woman's house on the south side of Chicago and she was walking her elderly mom to my car. I always love helping the elderly so I opened the door for the elderly woman and her daughter who I would guess was in her 30's told me she would give me a $10 tip in advance, but the only rule was that I had to go straight to the destination to drop her mother off and no matter what I could not make a stop at the liquor store for her mother. I thought this was a hilarious request but I don't turn anything down but country music so I took the $10 and accepted her stipulation. The woman told me she would be watching my trip on the app to make sure I didn't stop at the liquor store for her mother. The trip was only about 10 minutes, pretty much straight down a busy street and one turn at the end to drop the woman off a few houses down. I chatted with the elderly woman who was very pleasant, and when we got closer to the destination she asked me to let her out a few blocks earlier at the corner in front of a bar. She said that her daughter had done this to her before and since the bar was on the same street we were traveling on it wouldn't look like I was making a stop, it would just look like I was stopping for traffic or at a stop light. Considering this the elderly woman was an adult, appeared to be of sound mind and judgement I did it. Also, legally if someone asks to get out of my car by law I HAVE to let them out so I pulled over and QUICKLY ran around to open her door and give her her cane and got back into the car. Since I was only a few blocks away from the destination I continued the route, made the turn and stopped in front of the house address and then ended the trip to not draw suspicion from the daughter. I didn't realize it until a few hours later but the daughter added an additional $3 tip on the trip.


----------



## Steve412 (Oct 14, 2019)

On every Lyft ride I hit arrive a half block early and cut loose every ride I don’t want. It’s basically the only reason I will do Lyft at all.


----------



## supermaltese (Sep 6, 2016)

elelegido said:


> I think we need a thread in which the drivers can share their offences and the forum can collectively ponder and judge their actions, deciding guilt or innocence in each case, and any forgiveness if applicable.
> 
> One of the things that I did early in my ride career, which I am not proud of, happened on a Saturday night. The pax called me prior to pickup. My first sin was to answer the call. The pax asked me to stop at a supermarket on the way and pick her up a pack of cigarettes. It fills me with shame to admit that I did as I was asked. I parked up at a supermarket, went inside and bought the $6 pack.
> 
> ...


I always let my riders go without a mask. I didn't even say anything unless they brought it up.

I lived 2 hours from Ft. Worth, in an area with very low need for Uber, so I would drive to Ft. Worth, and work...and sleep in my car all week. I would air out the car when going 'online' and always had interesting conversations with my riders. They never complained, at least not to me personally. idk

I'd usually toe the line on the speed limit if the passengers were younger or leaving a bar. I'm not just a professional, I'm an expert driver with obstacle course experience so I can handle anything short of...COMPLAINTS! lol


----------



## Steve mcmillan (Sep 17, 2019)

elelegido said:


> I think we need a thread in which the drivers can share their offences and the forum can collectively ponder and judge their actions, deciding guilt or innocence in each case, and any forgiveness if applicable.
> 
> One of the things that I did early in my ride career, which I am not proud of, happened on a Saturday night. The pax called me prior to pickup. My first sin was to answer the call. The pax asked me to stop at a supermarket on the way and pick her up a pack of cigarettes. It fills me with shame to admit that I did as I was asked. I parked up at a supermarket, went inside and bought the $6 pack.
> 
> ...


Why dont you just get counciling and spare us all


----------



## ReneeMcK (Aug 26, 2021)

elelegido said:


> I would have to return a verdict of Not Guilty on this one. I'm not convinced that rideshare in a passenger sedan is a suitable substitute for wheelchair transport. As you say, it is uncomfortable for disabled people, we are often unable to help them physically and the wheelchair may not fit anyway.
> 
> Case dismissed.


Guilty


----------



## OP-Matt (Apr 18, 2018)

I was never really in the business of refusing rides, 99.999% of rides turn out fine in the end, but there are always exceptions. 
One exception was picking up from a hospital one time (which 9/10 times is usually a hospital employee). There waiting for me is an extremely large older man. He weighs at lest 2x my own weight. He has serious issues getting into my vehicle. There is a hospital employee there with the wheelchair, but isn't really helping him. I am also not helping him, because of a million reasons. As he is struggling for several minutes to get in, I stop him. If he can't get into my vehicle on his own...there is no way in hell that he is going to be able to get out. I tell him that I can't take him, and I tell him it's mainly because I cannot physically help him get out of the car on the other end. I'm not that big of a guy, and he had a big chance of injuring me or himself or both, and that he needs to arrange a different form of transportation, an ambulance or some other type of disability assisted ride. 
I felt bad for having to decline him, as he was obviously in a difficult predicament, but I also felt pretty good about avoiding a nasty situation on the other side.


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

Nothing worse happens to drivers no?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

ThatUBERman said:


> Ok.
> 
> Confession 1: I am no longer driving for Uber. However in the first 2 years when Uber was establishing itself in my hometown of Sydney, Aus. I hustled 5,000 + trips.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty neutral on drivers doing trips off the books and cutting Uber out. If the driver has commercial insurance then great, or if he/she wants to take the risk without it then that's up to him/her. I've done this but only once, on a fare of several hundred dollars. I didn't want to have to go through the BS of an Uber hold on the money while they "investigated and verified" the trip - I just wanted to do the drive and get paid for it straight away without any hassle or nonsense.

Any misdeeds that cost Uber money but not the pax, such as longhauling where the pax is being charged a fixed up front fare, are absolutely fine. 

Where the pax is not innocent, i.e. where they puke in the car, damage the car, are excessively rude, anchor the car/waste the driver's time etc, then the driver maximising their revenue collection from that pax is legitimate and entirely appropriate.

However, taking extra money from innocent pax who have themselves not committed any offences - that's a different matter.

Overall, my findings are:

Not guilty
Not guilty
Not guilty
Guilty


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Goodellsux said:


> I used to take occasional Uber eats rides to fill-in when rides were slow and I was going for a quest or other bonus. I must admit I have sampled french fries on a handful of rides.


Lol. Unacceptable, but on the other hand, fries _are _tempting. Open verdict.


> When I was new, I let a group of college girls plug-in with an aux cord. They would play about 10 or 15 seconds of a rap song and then move to another one. I quickly threw out the aux cord after that. Moving forward, when somebody requested an aux cord or Bluetooth, I would tell them I don’t have them because every time someone plugs one in they play rap or EDM and I can’t stand either. That usually shuts them right up.


Taking groups of college girls is going to be a really unpleasant screech-fest. Groups of college bros is going to be a competition to see which one can act like the biggest dBag. Taking a mixed college group is going to be a competition between the two males to see which one can impress the girls the most by acting like the bigger dBag to the driver. Hard pass. Whenever I worked the drunk shift, my maximum group size was 2.

Good call on the bluetooth/aux cord refusal. This "You can be the DJ in your Uber!" nonsense was one of the worst misdeeds that former CEO Travis Kalanick did to drivers.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Alemus said:


> 90% of the time I let the passenger DJ it results in a tip, so I can suck up crap mumble rap for 20 minutes.


----------



## Wdp518 (Jul 22, 2017)

Have several: drive to mall pick up. Rider called they were on far other side of mall. Went toward the other door. Rider called again , swearing at me. I said “I went to the door you ordered me for, I’m working my way around the large busy lot “. 
made to passenger they said “are the the f-ing Uber ?” 

I raised my fingers in a circle motion as if I was going to turn around. Got 50 feet away. And “cancel no show”. They tried to summon me 3 more times in app. I left the damm mall with app off


----------



## Wdp518 (Jul 22, 2017)

Other times. In rough parts of town. Didn’t like “the cut of their jib”. Canceled. Turned off app. And drove to nicer part of town.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Wdp518 said:


> Other times. In rough parts of town. Didn’t like “the cut of their jib”. Canceled. Turned off app. And drove to nicer part of town.


Many pax fail their curbside inspection; it's not a big deal. I just shuffle and move on when a non-transportable presents him/herself for a ride.

I do like the "I'll just turn the car around" technique for clearing pax away from the vehicle so that you can take off without risking running their feet over. People accept it and will back away from the vehicle, even if the car is pointing in the correct direction for their destination.

I remember one pickup at the end of a long drive up to a house on a hillside. A drunk woman was there, teetering and swaying in the evening breeze. This was obviously going to be a ride refusal. As she reached for the (locked) rear door handle, I cracked the front passenger window and said. "I'll just turn the car around". I would do a 3-point turn followed by an instant exit back down the drive. Lack of space meant nowhere to park up and shuffle the pax, so it'd be a straightforward cancel-and-leave.

"Oh, OK", she said, as I started the 3-point turn. "Thank you for doing that before I get in - all that turning in your car would probably make me puke in it."

This confirmed that I had made the correct initial assessment of this specimen and, once the car was turned around, I swiftly drove off the property.


----------



## UberRoyal (10 mo ago)

elelegido said:


> I think we need a thread in which the drivers can share their offences and the forum can collectively ponder and judge their actions, deciding guilt or innocence in each case, and any forgiveness if applicable.
> 
> One of the things that I did early in my ride career, which I am not proud of, happened on a Saturday night. The pax called me prior to pickup. My first sin was to answer the call. The pax asked me to stop at a supermarket on the way and pick her up a pack of cigarettes. It fills me with shame to admit that I did as I was asked. I parked up at a supermarket, went inside and bought the $6 pack.
> 
> ...


I canceled in the middle of a ride and had the passangers exit my vehicle and stand on thr side of the road because they were being loud and disrespectful. I quickly reminded them that this my car and my business and i can run it how i see best fit. I will no longer deal with the blatent disrespect from passangers. Sometimes when i greet them and ask them how they are doing and they repeatidly ignore me i dont even start the trip. I make them exit my vehicle cause i dont deserve the disrespect and i dont need to deal with it. One of the benefits of being an independent contractor.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

elelegido said:


> I think we need a thread in which the drivers can share their offences and the forum can collectively ponder and judge their actions, deciding guilt or innocence in each case, and any forgiveness if applicable.
> 
> One of the things that I did early in my ride career, which I am not proud of, happened on a Saturday night. The pax called me prior to pickup. My first sin was to answer the call. The pax asked me to stop at a supermarket on the way and pick her up a pack of cigarettes. It fills me with shame to admit that I did as I was asked. I parked up at a supermarket, went inside and bought the $6 pack.
> 
> ...


Did worse that you! Not only did I make an unscheduled stop at the corner store, went inside to buy a pack of smokes for the rider who "forgot" to carry her ID (but didn't forget her phone), paid for the smokes with my own cash since she promised to add it on as a bigger tip (which she did), and didn't even realize all this time that she was underage!! Guilty on all counts, except that it's Uber that accepted her ridership - despite being underage, making me assume that she must be of legal age. Stupid me - trusting Uber!


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

elelegido said:


> I think we need a thread in which the drivers can share their offences and the forum can collectively ponder and judge their actions, deciding guilt or innocence in each case, and any forgiveness if applicable.
> 
> One of the things that I did early in my ride career, which I am not proud of, happened on a Saturday night. The pax called me prior to pickup. My first sin was to answer the call. The pax asked me to stop at a supermarket on the way and pick her up a pack of cigarettes. It fills me with shame to admit that I did as I was asked. I parked up at a supermarket, went inside and bought the $6 pack.
> 
> ...


Also, refused a ride since the paxhole insisted on carrying a huge box inside on the seat instead of the trunk - after explaining to her the dangers of carrying cargo that cannot be secured with a seatbelt, then not reporting her behavior. Guess what, SHE reported me for telling her to leave my car since I canceled the ride, so I had to make a detailed explanation on the phone to someone who called me from Uber in San Francisco. Next thing, I get a warning message that my account is now "at risk of de-activation" (after being a Platinum driver at 4.98 rating and 19,000 trips). WTF!!! This proves she must have spiced up her story with things that happened only in her small mind.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

I never reported or returned the rude woman’s jewelry bag on a airport drop off.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

everydayimubering said:


> Also, refused a ride since the paxhole insisted on carrying a huge box inside on the seat instead of the trunk - after explaining to her the dangers of carrying cargo that cannot be secured with a seatbelt, then not reporting her behavior. Guess what, SHE reported me for telling her to leave my car since I canceled the ride, so I had to make a detailed explanation on the phone to someone who called me from Uber in San Francisco. Next thing, I get a warning message that my account is now "at risk of de-activation" (after being a Platinum driver at 4.98 rating and 19,000 trips). WTF!!! This proves she must have spiced up her story with things that happened only in her small mind.


"Sorry, Public Utilities Commission regulations state that no luggage or large items may travel inside the passenger compartment. It must go in the trunk. I would be breaking the law if your item travelled on the seat"

This worked very well, on all occasions except one, where a guy at the airport didn't take no for an answer. I cancelled him and then went back to the lot. When I was recalled to the airport for the next pickup, dude tracked and pursued me like The Terminator.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Using 2 accounts to game the system and not feeling bad about it.


At all.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Hmm, giving myself a ride (I have a separate rider and driver account) to get a bonus and doing it again when fares were 50% off (so I basically got a few bucks for giving myself a ride). Neither of these were actual violations of the terms of the offers but I did get suspended for the giving myself a ride to get a bonus. Not willing to admit to more than that although my closet is probably full of skeletons.


----------



## BarderBay (10 mo ago)

kdyrpr said:


> Besides making out with a very cute 20 something which apparently is against UBERs TOS..... 😆 😆
> 
> I arrived for pickup on 2X surge and it was a no show. Instead of simply getting the $5 cancellation fee, I started the ride and proceeded to the destination in the app. Ended the ride and that was that. I never heard anything about it. Don't even think my rating took a hit. 😆


 Bro... My best friend KEVIN trademarked these “ghost rides” 

I'll never forget how hard i laughed when he calls me and says
“what’s up dude ?? i’m on a 4x surge this girl needs a fat ride you think she’ll tip even if i don’t pick her up? 🥴😂 (he’s laughing trying to even be serious ) looks like jennifer is coming home with me tonight !!”

and i’m like wtf 🤣🤣🤣 what’re you talking about ? 

“i drove off she said to cancel, **** that ***** you’re on my 4x surge let’s see the town! it you should have seen her face dude how much you think i will get ?? 4x?? should i go for a road trip til the morning w the ride on?” 😭😭🥺🤣🤣 

in all seriousness; he DID in fact run it up to 295$, and then subsequently was banned from uber for fraud LMAO. 

now; in my own case; I May Or may not have done a ghost ride or two. MAYBE.  but never one like kevin lmfao


----------



## BarderBay (10 mo ago)

elelegido said:


> I'm also guilty of this. The last time was the last pickup on a 3-for-$18 streak. Two very large women, and I mean "It was nice knowing you, rear springs!" large, waddled over to the car carrying unidentified food items in Styrofoam packaging. That was obviously a hard pass, but cancelling the ride would have cost me $18. I had no choice other than to hit Start Ride, take off and end the trip after a few blocks. Traffic was heavy, but it wasn't as if the ladies were going to sprint down the road after me.


****ing legend


----------



## BarderBay (10 mo ago)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Yup. Done many a "ghost ride" myself. 👍😎


 wtf. i hope the green dot next to your name means ur currently online so you see this alert. 

ghost ride makes you a ****ing legend as well; it’s what i was looking for in this thread haha. everyone’s too ***** to admit the most abhorrent behavior done in our part .

my friend kevin has dumped red gatorade on his white seats and claimed period blood cleanup fee 

he has vomited on his own floor mat and reported previous pax 

he’s clearly a psychopath hahaha but he’s also a UFC fighter who drives to be able to keep training. 

he probly did 40 ghost rides before being banned. see my other comment; describes his first ghost - he got lost in the sauce after that and got too greedy and did one too many. 

i will admit if i were not involved he would’ve been banned the first time. but i pre emptively doctored the support team for him; with explanations prior to pax reporting the ride - explaining that they had me driving them around doing errands etc and said to run the tab, and that they were too drunk to add the stops
on the app; and that I had dashcam to prove (bluff) 

a little too devious. but in kevin’s defense, a rich housewife from hamptons isn’t sweating 3 benjis pocket change for what’s life changing money for someone like him lol


----------



## Clevername (Mar 28, 2019)

Picked up a guy downtown and by the time I got to his house in the burbs he was totally passed out. I was screaming at him to wake up and get out of my car. He'd come to a little bit then pass out again. I'd scream some more. Finally he makes it out of my car and I watch for a second as he stumbles towards his door. I speed off so he can't come back to me. It was 3 in the morning and about 5° degrees out. I checked the news a few times the next day to see if they discovered a frozen corpse. No. Uber made me do that.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Clevername said:


> Picked up a guy downtown and by the time I got to his house in the burbs he was totally passed out. I was screaming at him to wake up and get out of my car. He'd come to a little bit then pass out again. I'd scream some more. Finally he makes it out of my car and I watch for a second as he stumbles towards his door. I speed off so he can't come back to me. It was 3 in the morning and about 5° degrees out. I checked the news a few times the next day to see if they discovered a frozen corpse. No. Uber made me do that.


Fair enough.

Some people here believe that when pax incapacitate themselves with alcohol, or when they use alcohol to modify their behaviour and turn themselves into insufferable A*holes, that this choice by the pax automatically converts the driver into a temporary carer who is responsible for their wellbeing.

While I respect that opinion, I don't share the point of view. When the ride's over, out they go. Too drunk to take care of yourself? Make better choices / drink less next time.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

ThatUBERman said:


> Confession 2: I began to find to total disregard Uber has for its drivers distasteful.
> I felt the need to “hustle”. There was many many trips where I told pax, app is frozen, so you have CASH? Then negotiate cash prices- cutting Uber out. Most of times pac had cash, I’d cancel trips- collect cash. CASH IS STILL KING.


I've become so disgruntled splits lately, especially Lyft, that every Fri & Sat or event in my area, I drive just to poach rides. 

Lyft makes it so easy to poach, their system causes drivers to cancel almost every pax has been waiting way longer than necessary and they are frustrated and ready to go. They hike prices quicker and higher than Uber and almost never pay it out. Last weekend a minimum fare ride was $29.99 for almost 2 hours. I think they were offering 3 or 5 on the driver app. 

Plus they allow us to see the destination upon arrival. 

I pull up, check the drop-off, do some quick math. When they get in the car, I use one of a few different plays. I'm up to about a 75-80% success rate with lyft pax.

I take Cash, PayPal, cash app, venmo, Zelle, bitcoin. 

Because lyft has become so unreliable most of the time I don't even have to offer a discount. 

I routinely have people thank me for charging then $10-20 per mile for a ride. 😆 🤣 😂


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Boca Ratman said:


> I've become so disgruntled splits lately, especially Lyft, that every Fri & Sat or event in my area, I drive just to poach rides.
> 
> Lyft makes it so easy to poach, their system causes drivers to cancel almost every pax has been waiting way longer than necessary and they are frustrated and ready to go. They hike prices quicker and higher than Uber and almost never pay it out. Last weekend a minimum fare ride was $29.99 for almost 2 hours. I think they were offering 3 or 5 on the driver app.
> 
> ...


Well... you are running an independent business, according to Uber/Lyft. They don't get to have their cake and eat it.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

elelegido said:


> Well... you are running an independent business, according to Uber/Lyft. They don't get to have their cake and eat it.


100% out of spite. 😆 🤣 😂 
I get more satisfaction out of cutting them out then I do making the money. Well, maybe the same amount.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> 100% out of spite. 😆 🤣 😂
> I get more satisfaction out of cutting them out then I do making the money. Well, maybe the same amount.


just don't get in a car accident


----------



## OhYay5Stars (Oct 28, 2019)

JohnnytheDriver said:


> The worst thing I have done was picking up a 4.33 rating PAX in order to complete my last trip for my 3 consecutive trip bonus.


ALWAYS decline the "third turd". This is part of the streak scam, they do this on purpose. In addition to dampening surges, these streaks get these shithead riders picked up cause they know most drivers would see this and otherwise laugh, and ignore/decline. It's not worth it, I too have learned this the hard way. Just start a new streak and hope for the best. Riders under 4.8 are usually problematic, and if they're under 4.6 they are virtually guaranteed to be a PIA.


----------



## Steve412 (Oct 14, 2019)

You can hit “accepted by accident” on any shit 3rd ride and keep your streak going. If ride 2 is going to nonsense-ville, I’ll turn on Pet Friendly only and not turn on X again until I get back to a good area.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Forgive me father for I have sinned
I accepted this long trip today thinking 
it might have been a hot chick








It wasnt a hot chick after all
She could have had a granddaughter 
That resembled a nymphette..


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Forgive me father for I have sinned
> I accepted this long trip today thinking
> it might have been a hot chick
> View attachment 651548
> ...


Looks like justice has already been dispensed; forgiven.


----------



## SJUberLyftDriver2016 (Jan 25, 2016)

i knowingly took a guy into an abandoned industrial area to collect drug money. made 600 bucks for around 3 hours of driving. 

guy also did 2 bumps of coke each way....


----------



## phoneguy (Apr 15, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> I once tried refusing a cash tip from one of my first ever pax 🤦‍♂️.
> 
> That was in the old days before in app tipping, when Uber still claimed tips were 'included'


My first cash tip - I refused. It was a man who had a buggy and half of groceries from walmart. Had about a 20 minute drive so we talked. He had gotten a call from his mother (he was 45 to 50 so the mother was at least 60+) and she had called him to get a small thing from the store, he takes it to her and sees that she has nothing in the kitchen but didn't want to bother him to help out. She was looking out for him and didn't think he could afford to help. This was his return trip after seeing this and wanted to take care of her. (good son) So I help with unloading the car and he reached into his pocket to give me a $10. I told him, I was happy I could be part of taking care of her and refused. Best feeling to help someone, even a little.

I have refused other tips. The mother with 3 young boys (all having car seats), very friendly and polite kids. I help her with her groceries and the boys jumped right in and was helping without being asked. She offered me something, maybe a $5, and I told her to get the boys ice cream the next time she was at the store. They were great helps and such good boys. You could tell she worked with them and taught them what was important in life.


----------

